# HDR 112 No Programs Found and Other Issues



## cfm5555 (Feb 12, 2006)

Been having problems since 1 of my 2 120 GB's died last April. I replaced with a Seagate 7200.7 120 and a Maxtor Diamondmax 10 250GB.

Restored from original upgrade backups of the 14 hour drive.

So far so good. I forgot to use the Mfsadd and (after help from here) finally got my 400 hours or so.

I restarted everything and setup. No GSOD! Great.

A few weeks go by and i notice that I get "No programs found" in any tivo quija board search.

I check around, try making 2 phone calls in a row. No change. After an update it may take 12 hours for the program search to work and then after a couple days it disappears.

Weird thing is if try and find "upcoming episodes" as if it were a season pass it finds the programs. Just not by any search.

I live with this (a few weeks). BTW I do not have a phone line 24*7 on the TIVO I try and update weekly with the cord across the living room.

OK so now what starts happening is that existing programs start "disappearing" I go to play a something and it says " do you want to delete or not". I say no . it "BONGS" and says the tivo was unable to record from the video source. (the program was there the day before).

Also in the middle of programs the Tivo "skips" to another place in the program. Sometimes the program will crash the TIVO at a specific point.

Driving me nuts!

I thought OK bad drive. Removed the older 120 restored original backup to the 250 and restarted all .

Everything OK for 2 weeks then after a certain point is reached (drive size maybe) all starts again.

I reread all hinsdale and wondered if the 130 GB limit is doing this? I also realized that after the last RE-restore I didn't update the kernel again.

I restored the 14 hour to the 120 GB Seagate and updated the kernel and am currently erasing and restarting all (AGAIN)

ANY thoughts on this?

Software used was PTV Upgrade LBA48 1.0 w/ Linux 2.4.4

Thanks 

Charles


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Make and model number of TiVo. It appears you are having swap file problems.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

I think it's an HDR112 as it says in the title....isn't this a result of not having an LBA48-aware kernel? Hint: you need to run "copykern" which I believe is on the PTVupgrade disc.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

MungoJerrie said:


> I think it's an HDR112 as it says in the title....isn't this a result of not having an LBA48-aware kernel? Hint: you need to run "copykern" which I believe is on the PTVupgrade disc.


Exactly what it sounds like.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry I missed that in my first post. After running the restore command you need to run the following:

*mountcd
copykern* <then following the prompts until program reports success>


----------



## cfm5555 (Feb 12, 2006)

I did remember to update the kernel this afternoon when I dropped back and punted to the 120 GB only.

For clarification, I updated the kernel after mfsrestore and after mfsadd.

If all goes well after a couple weeks; I'll reinstall the 250 again and try again.

Funny how you forget Linux EVERY blessed time till you need it!

Thanks 

Charles


----------

